# Zeke Outside---PICTURES!



## Weedazon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello everyone! It's nearly 80 degrees today, so I decided to take Zeke outside for some natural sunlight. Well, it didn't start off to well...Zeke got away from me and darted in to a bush. It took my sister's help to get her out of there. She is crazy outside! She did walk around the yard, but was pretty nervous of me and everything else. Oh well, at least she got some exercise.







I think she's giving my the stink eye...




















The poor thing looks terrified haha


----------



## Keeps (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome pictures, Zeke is gorgeous! Tongue flick picture is adorable


----------



## casanoveh (Apr 3, 2011)

She's really pretty. Is she one of Bobbys black nose? How old is she? My black nose from Bobby is about 1 year and 8 months old. From your pics, Zeke looks a little bigger than my girl.


----------



## Weedazon (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! It took me FOREVER to get that picture! And I doubt she's one of Bobby's, I bought her at a reptile show from a pet store vendor...I don't know where she originally came from, or her actual age. Maybe a little less than two? It would be nice to know where she came from and all of that, but unfortunately I'll never know. I forgot to measure how long she was...dang it! She's buried under her substrate right now.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 3, 2011)

I love how every other pic is her wide eyes and checking everything out, and then all the others in between are just her chillin ;]
beautiful pictures!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 3, 2011)

_I'm still loving her pattern and how dark she is. Keep those outside trips going and she'll be less likely to run off and hide once she gets use to everything. Some of those pics make me wonder what she was seeing and thinking at that time ._


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 3, 2011)

She does have a nice pattern. How big is she? I'm with "Keeps" that tongue pic is adorable


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 3, 2011)

A leash is helpful for the first few outdoor trips.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Apr 4, 2011)

She's so adorable.


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 4, 2011)

i cant wait till its warm in new england!! she looks great! very dark nose!


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful Tegu.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 21, 2011)

I really like her colors too so dark very pretty unique girl.


----------

